# DH worried about medical



## missk1989

We have our medicals next week and DH was looking and saw that they check urine for kidney function (AKA alcohol consumption) He usually has about 2 bottles of ale a night (2.5 units each) 5 nights a week. He is at the upper end of the recommended limit for a man and once every 4-6 weeks goes out and has a "binge". Should we be worried? His mum keeps telling him he is an alcoholic but he just likes a drink. It is really rare that he goes out and gets drunk even though his mates are young free and single and can and do drink to get drunk regularly.


----------



## Rainbow82

Kidney function isn't just about alcohol it's checking for things like glucose and protein which would indicate issues like the kidneys not filtering properly. If he is worried about alcohol showing up I suggest he goes a few days before hand without drinking any alcohol. 
As a side note it is possible to be an alcoholic without getting drunk every day it's about not being able to go a day or two without alcohol/feeling like they need a drink not about getting drunk.


----------



## Axl2

I would talk to your social worker about your concern and be honest about everything.


----------

